# Black Base Coat



## Graybeard (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm going to try a mill project I saw in a magazine. They carved on the body and covered it all with a black paint. Then they sanded off the piece leaving the black in the carved parts. Wonder what you could use for the black that wouldn't soak too deep into the wood? I'll use either ash, clear box elder or birch wood.

Thanks for the tips.

Graybeard


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe black gesso? It should be available at any craft or art supply store. I haven't used it for what you stated but for natural edge that has lost some of the bark I have painted the edge then finished turned. ( I removed all of the bark) No bleed into the surrounding wood when it was cut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 23, 2015)

David,
When I make signs with my cnc I use black spray ink. First I spray the piece with shellac, after the shellac dries I spray on the ink. The shellac keeps the ink from soaking in the end grain. After it dries you can sand the ink from the piece leaving the black in the cut out areas. Then you can go ahead and finish your piece.
Curt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 23, 2015)

My friend and teacher, Donna Zils Banfield, does a lot of work with black gesso -- either carving first and filling, as you describe here, or the opposite (painting first, then carving through to the light wood beneath.) She gets really fine crisp details of white-on-black, which makes me believe the gesso doesn't bleed into the wood.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone. No matter what I use I'll put a coat of sanding sealer on before adding the black. We're going to town tomorrow and will go to Michaels and see what we can find.

Thanks so much.

Graybeard


----------

